# Milton Ice Eyes



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

Does anyone have any experience on Milton ice fishing for eyes? I know the lake pretty good but have never ice fished (ever). I started acquiring ice gear this summer (hand auger and "Bottom Line" brand fish finder, no shanty. Gonna wait to purchase that after I decide if I like the ice game). 

I would like to give my favorite lake a shot when she thickens up. However, I am very partial to walleye, not so much into gills or craps.

Has anyone ever pulled an eye through the ice there? Would you think my regular spots would still be in play (at least the ones that are still underwater due to the draw down).

Thanks for any insight ya'll might have.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

They do pull a few ones out of Milton. Never seen anyone come close to limit though. But I am poor one to give ice advice on this lake. My success has been very limited on ice at Milton. Never catch the big perch like I do when open water. Vibees seem to be the lure favored by the local regulars on the ice there.

If this is your first year on ice do yourself a favor and get some good ice boots. I prefer the cold weather boot issued by the government to our troops. They are known by the nickname " mickey mouse boots ". My feet have never been cold wearing a pair of these. You don't need big bulky socks with these either. A pair of regular work socks will do just fine. They can be found on Ebay for under 50.00 to as cheap as 25.00.

I often fish out from the Jersey road boat launch when at Milton ice fishing, If you want to try in this general area let me know when you are going. Maybe I can help a little.


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks for the reply Papaperch. 

I have the clothing for it, no worries there. I can handle the cold. I want to give it a couple tries before I start spending bucks. The few items I picked up this year I got at the flea market in Hartville. ($5 for the auger on one visit, $15 for the sonar on another). 

Thanks for the offer! When I go out I will give a holler on the forum. Likely in Jan/Feb.

One of the things I enjoy doing is walking the area and remembering the features that are usually under 6 feet of water. So if I don't get any fish, I will at least add to my knowledge of the lake.


----------



## jjpugh (Feb 6, 2007)

I fish milton eyes to and have never fished through the ice for them. If the ice gets safe and u want to team up and give it a shot I'm in


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Never ice fished Milton before but there's a general rule that seems to produce for me on all the inland lakes... Early ice (from December to early January) try to target 8-12 FOW with structure. They are cold water fish and will be feeding similar to fall paterns. Late ice in mid January- whenever, target your deeper humps and structure and slow down your presentation. The bite can be VERY light. I normally drill a bunch of holes and bounce around till I find the fish. Don't spend too long in one spot. VibE's, swedish pimples, and jigging rapalas in various sizes and colors will not do you wrong. One more word of advice; take a buddy with you ALWAYS. I have fallen through and it's not fun. There is no such thing as 'safe ice'. Our winters are so unpredictable, I didn't invest in the fancy shantys my buddies have.... another reason to take along a buddy, preferrably one with a lot of toys  good luck, and be safe out there! 4" of solid clear or better is a safe bet


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

The best ice fishing for walleye is traditionally "early ice"-that is when we can get out in December! The biggest inland lake walleye I ever saw was caught thru the ice at Milton(10#s) and caught by a good friend who is now fishing that big glory hole in Heaven! . Of course that was a good 35 yrs ago but it is still the same lake with the same kinds of fish. I would say you "faves" should produce as well as ever with the water levels down in the Winter. Only thing I would advise is to find "breaks " in 10-18 feet depths. Those are the usual walleye ice fishing depths. Move around a lot as they seem to be moving constantly in feeding "wolf packs ". Use jigging rapalas or blade baits like vibees /sonars.(red&white sonar caught the 10#er). Good luck and prepare to become addicted!!


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Good advice has been given in all of this thread,,Louie!! All but the fact that walleye at Milton never bite during Ice Season... BUT on a Serious Note,,I have experienced as far as the ice,,and its thickness,, or the lack of thickness,,there is much variance in it at Milton... My advice to you as a newguy,,GET A SPUD BAR/ROD !! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

About that spud bar. 

What are the alternatives? Spud bars seem to range from $40 up. I know that is not a lot of money, especially for a safety device. But I really need to keep this low budget.

I looked at harbor freight online and they did not seem to have anything comparable. 

There has to be a lower cost, yet equally as effective alternative.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

watch the auctions theres always some at them.you can borrow mine.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

louisvillefisherman 
spud bar=get 1" gas line pipe and weld 2"x4" flat bar on bottom,and sharpen that,cheepest from scrap yard.
you can use only the pipe,if you weld that bar ,you can clean old frozen holes,the weight of the pipe,when you hit the ice is teling you if the ice is strong or week,

snag


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

6 feet of1/2''steel round stock,,grind to a mild point,,or a chisel point,,cut off 9"-10" off the length,,& weld to the length as a"T'' for two reasons..wont go through the thin ice if it slips through hands,,when you go "OH $#l+" that's some thin ice"!!!!! & works as a handle,,when walking..... I glue some rubber 1/2" hose on the "T" for hand padding = SpudBar.....Don't leave Shore without it!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

That all makes good sense. Don't have a welder (or the pipe) so maybe I should just break down and buy one. (spud bar that is!)

I have been wanting to throw Portage Lake Bait and Tackle some business and he is advertising ice fishing gear. Maybe I should ask Ron if he has a deal on one.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Ok try this, go to Lowe 's. Buy a galvanized piece of 3/4" pipe four feet long with threads on both ends. Get one tee for the top end and add a piece of rope to put around your wrist so you don't loose it while spudding. Get a female 3/4" to 1-1/2" female reducer. Screw this onto the bottom. Buy a 4-6 inch long 1-1/2" nipple and screw that into the reducer. Get a BFH and something hard to hammer the bottom end of the nipple into a tapered flat surface. You cañ grind that into a rough chisel shape and go pound ice. This is a po'man's spudbar. Tighten all the threaded pieces with a pipe wrench with the pipe in a vice. You could pour some lead into the lower end to add weight to your liking. Guessing this one will run up to $20.


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

Now that is what I am talking about. I just might end up making this. Thanks C.J.!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Buy the spud bar. If you dont like ice fishing, you wont have trouble getting your money back. Some one here will buy it from you in the first hour it's posted. That bait and tackle shop you mentioned would even buy it from you. Get the good one and be safe checking ice.


----------



## D.C. (Mar 25, 2012)

c. j. stone said:


> Ok try this, go to Lowe 's. Buy a galvanized piece of 3/4" pipe four feet long with threads on both ends. Get one tee for the top end and add a piece of rope to put around your wrist so you don't loose it while spudding. Get a female 3/4" to 1-1/2" female reducer. Screw this onto the bottom. Buy a 4-6 inch long 1-1/2" nipple and screw that into the reducer. Get a BFH and something hard to hammer the bottom end of the nipple into a tapered flat surface. You cañ grind that into a rough chisel shape and go pound ice. This is a po'man's spudbar. Tighten all the threaded pieces with a pipe wrench with the pipe in a vice. You could pour some lead into the lower end to add weight to your liking. Guessing this one will run up to $20.


I would not recommend putting a piece of rope around your wrist with a heavy spud bar or piece of pipe attached to the other end! unless you want to be attached to an anchor if or when the ice breaks, trust me I lost a spud bar last year and I was glad it was not attached to my wrist!


----------



## MOBIL4 (Jan 30, 2011)

Had a buddy make me one out of rebar. He bought a chisel at harbor freight for cheap and welded the blade to the rebar. Needed it when I was fishing mosquito on the north end. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

D.C. said:


> I would not recommend putting a piece of rope around your wrist with a heavy spud bar or piece of pipe attached to the other end! unless you want to be attached to an anchor if or when the ice breaks, trust me I lost a spud bar last year and I was glad it was not attached to my wrist!


Hmmm, I didn't mean "tie" it to your wrist! A loose loop of rope would be easily removed even if you fall thru. Some commercially made ice spuds have a loop of rope on them for this reason(not loosing it down the hole)! Now if you're using some 30# version of a "landscaper's/prospector's rock breaker", yeah, I don't want all that weight anywhere near me either on the ice.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

You can get spud bars for around 20 bucks. Frabill makes one.
http://www.franksgreatoutdoors.com/ice-fishing/accessories/spuds


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

I have a homemade spud with a "t" at the top that weighs 4.5 lb. This one from Eskimo is very similar with a rope loop instead. Nice price for those that don't want to build one.
http://www.geteskimo.com/foundations/store/shopdetail.asp?params=CH7*89**Economy_Chisel


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

That Frabill would be good too, but it's a pound heavier.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Yes and Yes !


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

1/2 inch rebar would be perfect for testing the ice.


----------



## HookEmUp (Apr 14, 2012)

Hey louiville, this may look silly, but wear a lifejacket and carry ice picks around your neck. At least while your walking around. Its gonna take a while before you get a feel for ice in general. Not all ice is created equal.
Most of our lakes have 4-6" right now which means its ok, but things like shallow water, current, cracks, ice quality, all play a role. Sometimes ducks/birds will keep small areas of water open by swimming around, while the rest of the lake is say 4", then when they leave, it freezes and becomes a pocket of thinner ice than the rest of the lake. Then to make things worse, it snows and hides it!!! Same deal with current. These areas are last to freeze. Thats just one scenario. If an area looks bad, DONT GO over it, even if the guy ahead you did. The thickness can change in a matter of feet. Please get a spud bar, we'd hate to lose ya buddy. 

P.S.- I have a frabill one piece spud, couldnt be happier. If you decide you like ice fishing, this is the one i would suggest to purchase. In the meantime the other suggestions should suffice.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Me & Whaler & a buddy-(Froggy),,+ a Newbe,,fished the "Yacht Club",,from 3-5:30 today,,,& we did not fall in,,That was all of the good news..... 5"-6"slowly eroding ice,,tight to the shores,,now.. Hope it doesn't get much rain out there... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------

